# Cargo carrier



## ScottMc (Apr 12, 2020)

I am looking for a carrier for my snow blower but I need it to be 36" x 48" with a ramp. 
I did a google search and only found a couple, does anyone have one that they have used and how was it?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ScottMc said:


> I am looking for a carrier for my snow blower but I need it to be 36" x 48" with a ramp.
> I did a google search and only found a couple, does anyone have one that they have used and how was it?


 What are you putting on it weight-wise?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I had one of these to haul tillers on. I found some aluminum ramps and sold this. I know you'll need a bigger one but this one worked fairly well. 
https://www.harborfreight.com/aluminum-mobility-wheelchair-and-scooter-carrier-67599.html


----------



## ScottMc (Apr 12, 2020)

It is a Honda 1332 snowblower, approx. 300 lbs.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Definitely Not wide enough for most snow blower's.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I have a Honda HSS1332ATD and have transported it on a carrier the size of the one in post 3, but it really isn't large enough; too close to the bumper. This is the one I use now: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wheelchair...418463&hash=item2a85d2283c:g:v5AAAOSwxgZdMAuC
The tracks fit inside the carrier body, and I place a board across under the auger housing and a foam pad between it and the folded ramp to protect it. The board has slots cut into it that fit on the sides of the carrier.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Johnny G1 said:


> Definitely Not wide enough for most snow blower's.


I have a 24" Ariens and that is the very biggest snow blower that will fit on it.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

tabora said:


> I have a Honda HSS1332ATD and have transported it on a carrier the size of the one in post 3, but it really isn't large enough; too close to the bumper. This is the one I use now: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wheelchair...418463&hash=item2a85d2283c:g:v5AAAOSwxgZdMAuC
> The tracks fit inside the carrier body, and I place a board across under the auger housing and a foam pad between it and the folded ramp to protect it. The board has slots cut into it that fit on the sides of the carrier.



I also have that one, or something very similar, and with its 500# weight limit, it should easily carry just about any personal snowblower. However, it is very heavy, and its takes both wife and me to mount it to our car's hitch.


----------

